# Rough chicken day today Graphic but not photos



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So I get home from running errands.

I notice my chickens are not where they are supposed to be.

I walk out there to see whats going on. I find a chicken, suffering, with a hole in her skull. Obviously something "got her". 

I'm not sure what. Cat? Hawk? Not a dog, no dogs have access to that area. No way no how.

So I see her suffering with a hole in her skull and I think the quickest way to kill her is the "broomstick method". I'm out in my orchard so I break off a large branch, put her head under it, step on it, and pull on her legs quickly. I hear her neck break.

So I decide to carry her back to the house and when I get near the house I realize she's still breathing. Not reflex but actually breathing. So I panic.

I grab a machette that we use for hacking through the jungle. I thought if it can hack through jungle it can hack a chickens head off. I was wrong. So I yelled at my daughter to get the branch snippers. That finally did it.

I felt HORRIBLE. I never want an animal to suffer in that way. Ever. I tried my best and failed. So as to not waste the chicken, I did my first gutting and skinning. I did good I think. I didn't break any intestines, or the crop. I think the meat was clean. I cut off the tail where I think there is a scent gland.

Its out cooking in a pot for the dogs. I was worried that the meat wouldn't taste good because of the suffering of the chicken and her age.

Anyway, some intersting parts came out of this. My daughter overcame her fear of touching dead things. Which is very important because she's going to medical school! We "disected" her and looked at all her parts and named them and examined them. We found the gallbladder very interesting. We also cut open the crop and looked at the contents. So it was sad but a learning experiance for us.


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry you had to do that. I understand what you mean by not wanting an animal to suffer, and you did the best you could.

Congrats to your daughter! I'm sure it was interesting seeing all the parts!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I just tasted her. We boiled her. I was afraid the meat would be bad because of her suffering. But it was very tender and good. We'll have chicken salad tomorrow. We were suprised how good a laying hen tasted!


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Mmm  Well I'm glad the meat was good!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh wow I'm sorry you had to go through that in the beginning :s that just have been horrible.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Dayna, I am sorry for the sad experience but so glad you were able to turn it around for good. Great job!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Ugh, I hate it when an animal doesn't die on the first stroke.  :hug: Poor chicken! I know you did your best, so don't blame yourself.
We tried the Rabbit Zinger on some older buck rabbits, and I don't know if their skulls were tough or what, but they were just stunned, not killed, with the first shot. So with a couple of them I had to step on the head and break the neck. Not pleasant. 
But I'm glad it turned out to be a good experience for your daughter!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

EmmaDipstik said:


> Mmm  Well I'm glad the meat was good!


I wouldn't have felt bad too! Glad you made it a learning experience. I have some chickens and I am thinking of downsizing and enclosing the chicken area because they are free range right now and I am afraid they will ruin my garden. I would love to put them in the freezer but I was afraid they wold be to old. They are 13-14 months old. How old was this chicken? Do you know?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you had to go through with that. You still helped her to suffer less than if you had left her laying there. :hug:

Yes, old laying hens taste great. I put them in my slow cooker and put the slow cooker on "keep warm" and cook it all day. Found it to be very tender that way.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Sorry you had to go through with that. You still helped her to suffer less than if you had left her laying there. :hug:
> 
> Yes, old laying hens taste great. I put them in my slow cooker and put the slow cooker on "keep warm" and cook it all day. Found it to be very tender that way.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

We had "barred rock salad" tonight for dinner. It was tasty.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, she was probably shocked and stunned enough to k=not know what was going on, so don't feel bad. It was a good learning experience.

Our first butchering experience with a chicken was with the stump method. We wacked his head THREE times before it came off. He squaked and kicked and it was just a terrible experience. 

You did the best you could.

Glad she tasted alright!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I just felt like I needed to share (he'll kill me if he knows I told) my boyfriend's first killing experience. We had a naughty roo, he went to whack off his head and the hatchet only went half way through. He was dead but the body moving REALLY got him. He started shaking and panic set in. Another whack and he was better. Since though, I do have him "put down" other creatures that may need be. Stray cats, deformed chicks, wounded hens, whatever. He's a city slicker. But his conscience steps in, which is wonderful. Lol


----------

